# Marriott Maui Ocean Club 01/27/19- 2/03 Studio  Oceanfront



## Thunder Up (Dec 31, 2018)

Studio still available

The unit is in the original towers, so the unit does not have a full kitchen.

1/27/2019 to 2/03/2019 Guest Room, 1 King, Sofa bed, Oceanfront.

$100 a night, $700.00 total.

PM with any questions

Thunder Up


----------



## PamMo (Dec 31, 2018)

WOW! That is a fantastic deal! What a generous offer!


----------



## Ferguslea (Dec 31, 2018)

We'll keep an eye on this tremendous deal.  We need the week prior first.  Any additional fees at the resort?


----------



## Thunder Up (Dec 31, 2018)

All room charges you make.

There are transient occupancy tax that Marriott verified today (although I would say always subject to change) of $1.61 a day for the studio and $16.02 for the one bedroom

Thunder Up


----------



## owe222 (Dec 31, 2018)

Interested in the two weeks , how do you prefer payment


----------



## owe222 (Jan 1, 2019)

Thunder Up said:


> Studio still available
> 
> The unit is in the original towers, so the unit does not have a full kitchen.
> 
> ...


Interested in the week or both 
Thank you 
Owen


----------



## Thunder Up (Jan 1, 2019)

No longer available.

Thank you.

Thunder Up


----------



## swiftyman (Jan 2, 2019)

Is the studio still available?


----------



## Thunder Up (Jan 3, 2019)

Both units have been rented.


----------



## jc92869 (Jan 11, 2019)

Thunder Up said:


> Studio still available
> 
> The unit is in the original towers, so the unit does not have a full kitchen.
> 
> ...



Hi I realize this unit is already rented but just out of chance, i'm actually looking to find a place in maui  feb 3 to feb 5. do you have any units available those days?


----------



## Thunder Up (Jan 12, 2019)

Sorry nothing else available.

Thunder Up


----------



## CharlyG1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thunder Up said:


> Sorry nothing else available.
> 
> Thunder Up


I can be available just about any day/week throughout the year -- If you happen to be renting this location again, would most appreciate it contacting me. Thanks for your time. Charles


----------

